# Looking for land for 2 people in or near Calhoun County, GA or south GA



## Beerman (Jan 7, 2020)

Looking for a small to medium piece of land for 2 respectful fun guys for hunting rights.   Maybe 200-300 acres, but will entertain more or less if available.  Would love it to be close to Calhoun County, GA or surrounding areas within and hour or so  (Cuhbert, Leary,Blakely, Fort Gaines, Edison etc etc.)  Will entertain other areas too if in South GA area.

We have been on a lease for 8+ years or so, but the owner has decided to give it to family.

We are long term and easy going.  We bring the kids and get them involved.

Hope to have camp area (have a 32ft camper), access to running water and power but if its not there, but can be added we are willing to get that done..

We work hard and have fun.   The piece we are losing isn't even that great, but we were established and it was more of get away hunts for us and the kids.  It hurts to lose it more for the memories we have made there.

Let me know if anything is available?  Id love to talk and take a look at it.

Thanks


----------



## Square Grouper (Jan 27, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## BluewaterFever (Jan 27, 2020)

Is this Zack from the ol FS Fourm?


----------



## Beerman (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes Sir.


----------



## rkb1988 (Feb 24, 2020)

We have 2 spots opened in Jones County with running water, if interested I can get my husband Kevin to call you


----------



## Mauser (Feb 25, 2020)

Ain't no deer in calhoun co.


----------



## Mlgreen30 (Mar 3, 2020)

rkb1988 said:


> We have 2 spots opened in Jones County with running water, if interested I can get my husband Kevin to call you


Do you still have a spot open in Jones County?


----------



## rkb1988 (Mar 3, 2020)

Yes we have one spot only


----------



## Mlgreen30 (Mar 3, 2020)

Can you give me more details? It would be for my husband. We live in Gray.


----------



## Beerman (Apr 27, 2020)

*Still looking, if anyone knows of something.  Hit me up.*


----------



## Square Grouper (May 14, 2020)

Beerman and I are heading up this weekend, happy to meet anyone with something available.


----------



## rkb1988 (May 15, 2020)

Square Grouper said:


> Beerman and I are heading up this weekend, happy to meet anyone with something available.


We have 3 spots open at our club. It has water power and a lake and a club house with Directv contact Kevin at 770-560-6639


----------



## Beerman (Aug 9, 2020)

Still looking.  Thanks


----------

